# Silver spoo, silver obedience?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's marvelous and marvelously funny at the same time! Congratulations on persevering long enough to get the pass.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love it! great show, rory!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to you, Rory and Muggles!! Thanks for sharing your story  I loved reading it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful result, Rory! You knew it all along


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Rory! What you put your poor Mom through! Good job for taking pity on her and getting that silver ribbon.........Good Boy! LOL!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. It's nice to be pleasantly surprised by your dog's behavior, isn't it?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Never cease to surprize! Congratulations to you and Rory!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Good job Rory!

Riley often fakes confusion in class and pretends that I'm asking him to do stuff he doesn't understand. I totally understand how that feels!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha thanks everyone. I'm not sure if he just took pity on me or the fact that I was so relaxed expecting to fail meant he felt relaxed too! Either way I am very relieved.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hhhmmm, I'm not sure a dog can fake being confused. If they act that way they probably really are confused. Anything that looks or feels different can be considered a proof of what the dog really knows. So ask yourself what's different: new dog in the class, different instructor, place got painted, new flooring... You get the idea.

Muggles, your relaxed state probably had lots to do with why Rory was so mellow. Your state of mind has to match what you project and you want your dog to think you are just having fun, not worrying over things. One of my beginner students has a four month old golden. The puppy is very cute and sassy and the owner is a bit older. She has moments where she feels frustrated. Today she was working with the pup while I was showing something to my other student. When I went back to talk to the lady with the little golden. She told me she thought her pup was angry with her. I told her, no way, that wasn't it. I said her pup was frustrated with her being frustrated. When we send stressful signals like being frustrated our dogs get confused and the less they know about how to handle that and the less experience they have the more they will "act out." That student's main homework this week is to manage her mood and learn to break things off when she starts to feel like things are going down hill.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations Muggles and Rory!


----------

